# Bacon



## Horus

Hi

Just a quick one, I hope this does not cause offence, if it does I apologise because I am an adult and I don't need to be told off in a condescending manner like I am a child being berated and spoken down to by a haughty school teacher

It's minor but been bothering me, in Egypt I noticed there is a lack of bacon (due to the religion)

Sometimes, but not very often, I like to have a proper bacon sandwich on a Sunday with brown sauce.

Are there places in Egypt where you can get proper British bacon, even if it is to go out for a odd treat.

I do like the chicken / turkey sausages, however after a while they can get a bit dry and have a sour taste.

I could keep some in my freezer.

If it's not available I respect that, simply say no can do

I would not expect an Egyptian to cook me a meal with it, but I would be interested in knowing if it is available.


----------



## MaidenScotland

You can get bacon in Egypt but since the swine flu it has been hard to find,as the government used it as an excuse to cull all the pigs.
The best place to try is the German butcher in Sharm if he is still there.


----------



## Horus

Thank for the reply.

I thought it might be a very touchy area so wanted to go delicate, I respect the religion and don't want to cause outrage 

Last thing I want to do is ask in resort, excuse me where can I find bacon?


----------



## Sam

MaidenScotland said:


> You can get bacon in Egypt but since the swine flu it has been hard to find,as the government used it as an excuse to cull all the pigs.
> The best place to try is the German butcher in Sharm if he is still there.


There is a German place, but no pork. Marsden's butcher used to, but not since the swine flu. Now I have to wait for very kind people in UK to travel and bring a few packs with them.

A few places which advertise "English Breakfast" I have asked if it's proper bacon they use, they said it was, but the taste says otherwise. So, the answer is no, I have not found pork bacon here.


----------



## canuck2010

There is a place called "The Deli" on 9B Road 216 in Degla Maadi (near Cilantro) 02 2520 2117... the guy has lots of fresh pork bacon, Ham, salami - all imported from Europe. He also has California wines. It's not cheap though, I spend $50 every time I step into the place.


----------



## Horus

I think I know what to bring with me then, it's just not me then.

I will call it the great Horus Fry Up now all I need are some eggs without straw and poo on them and not in tray with cling film  I am scared those things will hatch and I become a dad to a load of baby chicks 

I think I might bring some empty cardboard egg cartons from Tesco just to feel at home and some empty tesco bags...


----------

